
Is Android 3.0 the Answer to Google TV's Problems, or Is It Already Too Late? - transburgh
http://mashable.com/2010/12/27/is-android-3-0-the-answer-to-google-tvs-problems-or-is-it-already-too-late-op-ed/
======
grandalf
I got a Logitech Revue the other day and my impression so far is that the
hardware isn't up to the task.

Oddly, one of the first sites I tested in the browser was youtube. I tested
twice and each time the machine stopped responding and eventually rebooted
itself.

Lightweight sites seem to work fine in the browser.

One other oddity is that I heard a strange buzzing noise coming from the TV
and the hard drive in the Revue was spinning like crazy (I'm not using it as a
DVR b/c I don't have a cable box, so I think it must have been
malfunctioning). Normally one wouldn't expect a device like that to make
noticeable noise.

So overall the Logitech Revue has mediocre build quality and seems
underpowered. I'm very much looking forward to any future software updates
that might improve usability on low powered hardware.

The only other annoyance is the position of the back button (it's right where
the trackpad left button should be).

I actually really like the Google TV UI layout and design concept. With some
strong TV oriented apps it can be a killer platform.

